# Filipino Visa Advice - 1 Year Multi Entry + UK standard visitor visa advice



## light1111 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello, this is my first ever post on a forum of this type. I have a history of travelling and I have a Filipino partner (LGBT relationship). I am a UK citizen.

I have a return ticket booked from October to February (6 months).

I wanted to avail of a multi entry 1 year visa. So apply at the consulate in London and get 1 year (I understand you must go for extensions every 59 days at immigration).

My first question is: if i were to ever extend a 59 day entry past 59 days and leave the Philippines, would the visa still be good for a new 59 day entry (and subsequent extensions within the year even after I have extended?)

Example Scenario(this won't happen on this particular trip but i need to check specifics):

1. Get 1 year visa
2. Enter Philippines for say 4 months, having extended as required.
3. Leave Philippines - would the visitor visa still be valid to the Philippines for a fresh 59 days + subsequent extensions? Or would I need a new visa even if I leave within the validity after having extended the stay.

---------------

That is my first clarification question on how the multi entry visas work. The next question I have is that I have a 6 month trip planned to the Philippines between October and February. 

We have decided on a whim that we want to both get a return ticket to the UK for 2 months for November - January for him to meet my family.


So i would go to the Philippines in October after getting the 1 year multi entry visa having already been in April of this year for 23 days, and leaving in November with him (provided he gets UK standard visitor visa). We would both leave on a return ticket back the Philippines in January, where i would then use the return half of my ticket in February that is already booked a month later to return back to the UK.


I have a few clarification questions regarding what we intend to do here, regarding UK standard visitor visa requirements. I have been financially supporting him for months (i run an online business and have done for ages with UK/US clients). And can show documentary proof of that and savings.


I have the following evidence prepared for his visa application:

1. Proof of financial support from me, savings, and how much his trip will cost complete with a budget spreadsheet of all costs of his trip and the savings set aside for this, from travel around the UK to meals as he will be staying at my UK address with me and my housemate.

2. Letters of support from family and friends showing he is coming to the UK to meet them, including their names and addresses.

3. Proof of his financial ties to the Philippines. These consist of: A signed apartment lease that is two years long and still well within two years, a signed internet contract with converge ICT with a two year lock in period, and proof that we recently paid around £800 GBP earlier this year to furnish his apartment and purchased air con units and furniture and other things for that apartment. We have all of the receipts for this.

4. Proof of my graduation ceremony occurring during his trip, which is one of his reasons for staying

5. Provisional return ticket showing us BOTH returning to the Philippines.

6. Photos proving relationship and messages.

7. Proof of my own (extensive) travel history. He has none.

8. Letters from his family showing family ties

9. covering letter identifying all evidence


It seems like the most important thing seems to be showing us both returning to the Philippines. He currently has a job but the contract is only up to September, so I hope the proof he has a long term apartment and internet lease/agreement signed and the fact we will both be returning to the Philippines together (i have no problem showing proof of onward travel to Philippines immigration as i still have my return half of my ticket in February. 

I am also unsure if he needs to do the PDOS seminar to be allowed to be granted exit. He does not have much in his Filipino bank account as his employer only paid him cash and the only money he has in there is what I support him with. That is what I worry would be our biggest stumbling block although I am sponsoring (and paying for) his trip to the UK. 

I don't just want to transfer the savings we are going to use into his account as it will look like I am simply trying to 'pad' his account and would rather be honest from the outset and leave it in my account which is freely accessible to me to give to him.

(unless it might be worth transferring some to him so I have it split across both debit cards which would be a valid reason to do so and is a reason I have considered). I have held them in savings for around 6 months and have been adding to them continuously.

I budgeted £1000 for each month as he has no accommodation costs and I already pay rent on my own house and my housemate is fine with him staying here for the two months and have done a budget breakdown of each aspect of his trip costs (From train tickets to weekly food shopping and travel insurance) in relation to the savings in the account and what we have put aside and have worked out we have enough.

Would the above be enough for a UK standard visitor visa? Neither of us have any criminal records' either. Is there anything else I should do? Would it be worth giving him a larger monthly allowance into his bank account before we apply for the visa in October? He would spend some of this on living costs but would have the sense to save what he doesn't need as he has always been quite good with money. Said money could also go towards the trip alongside the money I have already put aside.

Just so you all know that I do not feel he is scamming me, he has always worked and paid his own way, it was me who offered and opted to pay for him to have a better apartment closer to viable jobs outside of his province and an allowance, said apartment costs around 5000 pesos which is nothing in UK currency and he has been up to September this year when his contact will end.

Working a job 6 days a week 10 hours a day for around 9000 a month so I am satisfied that he does work and pay his own way rather than trying to bleed me dry, in fact it took me over a month to get him to accept an allowance. I send him around 6000 pesos nominally which he budgets well. 

His family does not accept nor ask for any money from me, nor would I give it for that purpose, I am well aware of and have already had one person try and use me as a personal ATM machine, which failed on the first try as me and my partner told the person to go away and earn their own keep. He still had the latest smartphone though. I do not give money away easily but I do like to help people. I go by the mantra of teach a guy to fish and you feed him for a lifetime, or give him a fish and feed him for a day! I often try and help those in need in other ways, only giving money where needed, not wanted.

I really hope we have enough to bring him to the UK based on this evidence. Is there anything else I should prepare for his application? I would be happy to be present in person with him at the UK consulate. I do want to do future long trips to the Philippines to spend time with him.

Thank you very much for any advice you may all be able to give!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry my eyes glazzed over before I finished you very long post. First off don't bother about the multi entry visa, you get 30 days free everytime you enter the Philippines, just extend as and when you need.
Regarding bringing your friend on a visit here. Don't buy any tickets before a visa is issued. Personally I wouldn't rate very high your chances of being successful.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You might want to look at getting an SRRV visa, here's a link and scroll down the page for options:

https://pra.gov.ph/


----------



## light1111 (Jul 20, 2018)

Some say we may have issues getting a visitor visa even with these requirements.

We did also have a plan to visit some Nepali friends in Nepal next year. If we arranged the Nepal trip (where Filipinos can get a visa on arrival) after our UK trip proposed dates with proof of bookings (flights from the Philippines to kathmandu), would this constitute enough proof that he is going back to the philippines as we have this plan in place already but hadn't yet picked our dates.

Or should we do the Nepal trip BEFORE a UK trip, to add travel history? Options... Options...

That would be in addition to our current evidence. Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

light1111 said:


> Some say we may have issues getting a visitor visa even with these requirements.
> 
> We did also have a plan to visit some Nepali friends in Nepal next year. If we arranged the Nepal trip (where Filipinos can get a visa on arrival) after our UK trip proposed dates with proof of bookings (flights from the Philippines to kathmandu), would this constitute enough proof that he is going back to the philippines as we have this plan in place already but hadn't yet picked our dates.
> 
> ...


Travel history is never a bad thing. UK immigration is a crap shoot, you never know until you try. There are expats who can't get there wives to the UK and if they can't you can see what you are up against.


----------



## light1111 (Jul 20, 2018)

I am well aware of UK immigration rules, more been looking for other success stories. 

Given the cost of a tourist visa; im going to give it a stab anyway as I would like him to meet my friends and family and let fate decide; I feel I have a lot of evidence but of course, it may be like betting the visa fee on red/black on the roulette wheel.

I wouldn't mind, our intentions are positive and NOT to overstay his visa and simply for tourism and meeting my family/friends.

I will post back at some stage when we have applied in October and let you all know the outcome and what evidence we used. I think the fact we want to fly to the UK TOGETHER from the Philippines and return TOGETHER and could have a holiday in Nepal which flies out from the Philippines, booked and paid for TOGETHER (after the dates of UK travel may be of help along with everything else.

This whole UK visa thing has been a nightmare, the spousal visa problems are exactly why we are setting up in the phils.

To the one who mentioned the SRRV, not possible at my young age of 23 . 

I really do hope they bring the gay marriage at these supreme court deliberations, but until then I will be very thankful they allow such long tourist visas extensions.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Light1111, Please check and read your private messages/moderator message.

Thanks
Asian Spirit


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi light1111,
I can offer some info on what we went through with tourist visas and then partnership visa, though we are in Australia our government (immi) has very tight control over who and why they let visitors into this country and I am sure that the UK would be as tough or tougher.
For us 7 years ago it was lots of paperwork but because my better half was employed and got a clearance letter for annual leave (he had a job to go back to) and other commitments similar to what you have mentioned in your initial post. We also dotted the I's and crossed the T's but I feel the winner for us was that Bengie held a government job and got a glowing submission from his boss.
Unemployed as your better half will be in September does not bode well for A/ getting out of the country and B/ securing a UK visa.
Suggestion would be to secure His visa whilst he is still employed, do it now, see if his employer will play the game.

I could talk for hours about this but doubt most readers would be interested and as Gary D said "my eyes glazed over". It was certainly a big read and a lot to digest.
If we can help it's probably better to PM but I think you will need more posts to do this, Asian Spirit can advise please.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hi light1111,
> I can offer some info on what we went through with tourist visas and then partnership visa, though we are in Australia our government (immi) has very tight control over who and why they let visitors into this country and I am sure that the UK would be as tough or tougher.
> For us 7 years ago it was lots of paperwork but because my better half was employed and got a clearance letter for annual leave (he had a job to go back to) and other commitments similar to what you have mentioned in your initial post. We also dotted the I's and crossed the T's but I feel the winner for us was that Bengie held a government job and got a glowing submission from his boss.
> Unemployed as your better half will be in September does not bode well for A/ getting out of the country and B/ securing a UK visa.
> ...


Hi Steve, Yea the other poster will need to make at least five (5) posts before being able to use the PM system in the site.
I did my permanent residency visa 15 years ago right after our marriage. I don't remember the cost but I pay less that $10us dollars per year to say here without having to leave. It's the most economical way to stay in country; of course there is no way to figure the yearly cost of being married .


----------



## light1111 (Jul 20, 2018)

I cant seem to change my profile without 5 posts.

I have an update; he got his UK standard visitor visa.

How do we guarantee his exit from the Philippines at this point? If he is just going on holiday with me as his boyfriend, do we need a GCP certificate if unmarried? How is a same-sex situation likely to be handled by immigration upon exit? Any other documents required?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

light1111 said:


> I cant seem to change my profile without 5 posts.
> 
> I have an update; he got his UK standard visitor visa.
> 
> How do we guarantee his exit from the Philippines at this point? If he is just going on holiday with me as his boyfriend, do we need a GCP certificate if unmarried? How is a same-sex situation likely to be handled by immigration upon exit? Any other documents required?


He will require a passport with minimum 6 months validity, a return ticket and non-expired visa. He will also need to pay the travel tax and if not included in his ticket the terminal fee. Age could be a factor for anti people smuggling. Also the emigration office could stop him just because he can.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

light1111 said:


> I cant seem to change my profile without 5 posts.
> 
> I have an update; he got his UK standard visitor visa.
> 
> How do we guarantee his exit from the Philippines at this point? If he is just going on holiday with me as his boyfriend, do we need a GCP certificate if unmarried? How is a same-sex situation likely to be handled by immigration upon exit? Any other documents required?


Well done and I'm sure you won't have any problems, good luck for your future together.

Cheer, Steve.


----------

